# Cyril Daroun



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

*Cyril the Red Panda*

Name: Cyril Daroun
  Age: 20
  Sex: M
  Species: Red Panda
  Height: 5â€™ 11â€
  Weight: 153

VISUAL REFS SO I DON'T HAVE TO LINK THEM EVERY TIME:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6263114/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6258480/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6620447/

  Appearance: 
  - Hair and fur: Dark Brown hair, medium length - bangs go down to but don't cover eyes. In back, hair goes down until halfway down the neck. Chest is black, tail is white/red-ringed. Aside from that, looks like a red panda. Shocking.
  - Markings: Standard facial markings. Nothing else. You expected creativity from me?
  - Eye color: Brown
  - Other features: None?

  Behavior and Personality:
  If he doesnâ€™t know you, shy and probably doesnâ€™t want to talk to you.
  If he does know you, a bit goofy but never overbearing.

  Skills: 
  Competent at a variety of instruments (Violin, Viola, Electric Guitar, Electric Bass, Drums).
  Above average intelligence â€“ very competent at anything involving problem solving.

  Weaknesses: 
  Doesnâ€™t have the attention span for a lot of things.
  Terrible at anything athletic, though doesnâ€™t dislike physical activity.

  Likes: Listening to music. Friendly chats. Listening to music. Playing any sort of game that makes him think.
  Dislikes: Sports. Idiots. Sport idiots. Waiting. Bad music. Talking for extended periods of time.

  History:
Nobody cares, even himself.

 Clothing/Personal Style: 
  Favors a self-designed shirt based on the following song lyrics:
_And Iâ€™ve bought that skinny tee
  With a big black gaping hole where the heart should be
  That says, â€œBaby, I renounce thee.â€_
  The base color of the shirt is white.
  Will always wear black shorts in the summer. ALWAYS. They go up to the knees, no further.
  In the winter, wears a black hoodie over this t-shirt, red on the inside. Relatively plain-looking. Wears dark grey sweats. 
  Never wears socks, theyâ€™re overrated.

Goal: To enjoy life and to succeed while doing so
Profession: Professional musician; solo artist
Theme song: Oceansize â€“ Itâ€™s My Tail And Iâ€™ll Chase It If I Want To
Birthdate: 8/5/1991
Star sign: Leo

Favorite food: Anything spicy. Hot wings in particular.
Favorite drink: Water, which goes perfectly with his favorite food.
Favorite location: Anywhere relaxing and refreshing
Favorite weather: Rain with no thunder
Favorite color: White

Least liked food: Coconut. Finds it absolutely appalling.
Least liked drink: Any alcoholic beverage
Least liked location: A crowded room
Least liked weather: Cloudy and cold
Orientation: Heterosexual


...I'm not very creative, am I? 
Figured I should get around to doing this but I didn't feel like spending too long on it. Oh well!


----------

